# Adding Boron to Lawn?



## dbowles1975 (Sep 3, 2021)

I just received my soil test results and it appears my Boron levels are pretty low. Everything else was good. I've read about using Borax to add boron and I've also found a few products specifically for adding Boron such as Biomin. I'm just wondering the best way to boost these levels a bit without causing any damage... and also wondering if it's really necessary? I'd never considered boron levels before and I'm not even sure what effects a deficiency would have on a lawn. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I dunno what effects it has on the lawn, but the farmers around here use it by the truckload around here. Unsure if it's the cotton or peanuts that need a high amount of it.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Boron deficiency is very common in most soils. You can have the healthiest grass with soil completely void of Boron. Most impact is on larger shrubs and trees as it aids in transporting sugars. Still, you can have healthy trees without it. I believe most common plants are not hypersensitive to Boron deficiency. If you want to try it, use very low levels (less than half of what's recommended). Too much can be toxic to grass.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I suggest doing a fair amount of research. Toxicity could be reached

@Ridgerunner says:
Boron
No more than 0.1 oz of the elemental nutrient content is advised for any one application based on review of Boron supplement product recommendations. (For perspective, some specialists recommend maximum rates as little as 0.011 oz/M for foliar application to turf).
Additional applications should be spaced 90 days apart.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say to just not worry about it at this time as the risk doesn't out weigh the reward. If all your other numbers are good and the lawn is in good shape then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## dbowles1975 (Sep 3, 2021)

I found this product and decided to give it a shot...

https://yardmastery.com/products/nutrisolve-with-seaxtra

App rates seem pretty forgiving so I don't see much risk of overdoing it.


----------

